
The Army is eyeing a personal hoverboard that can reach 10,000 feet - skellertor
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-army-is-eyeing-personal-hoverboard-that-can-reach-10000-feet-2017-5
======
c22
I'm no military strategist, but it seems like strapping backpacks full of
rocket fuel on our combat troops might be a tactical error.

~~~
gaius
Why? They did that in WW2 remember.

------
forkLding
Been paying attention to this since several youtube videos from a while back,
it seems its still dependent on being able to land on a nearby hospitable
surface and can only really go for short bursts as compared to days.

Here are the youtube videos I saw before:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvEl5S0w62E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvEl5S0w62E)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldWE96c31vc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldWE96c31vc)

~~~
bonesss
Base jumping is viable from even a few hundred feet... A highly mobile aerial
approach platform that could let troops parachute down at sub-radar heights
before auto-piloting off wouldn't necessarily need much range to make sense as
a special ops tool.

I'm thinking about mountain ranges in Afghanistan and military installations
with too-obvious ground approaches. This unit looks like it could be smuggled
in an SUV.

~~~
aplummer
Yeah 5 minutes on one of these could be enough to get you up some really
impassable terrain. They could auto be used to drop supplies, or perform
rescues (configured differently)

------
alafazam
Page is removed. 404 is coming.

~~~
fouc
loads fine for me

